# meter question



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

any reason why a poco would try to tell me the NEC requires a 200a meter box on a 100a residential service. there is no requirement here from the poco. did i just get a DA tech? he doesn't have a code reference, instead he claims that is what he is told.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> any reason why a poco would try to tell me the NEC requires a 200a meter box on a 100a residential service. there is no requirement here from the poco. did i just get a DA tech? he doesn't have a code reference, instead he claims that is what he is told.


There is no code that says that.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Get the blue book from your POCO and look for it. If it is not there then you don't have to do it. They are the only entity that would have a rule like that as they Dont pay much attention to the NEC.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Officials who don't know what they are doing, hide behind " the other guys in the office are saying".



Tell him to get off his lazy ass and show you where in the code this is stated.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> any reason why a poco would try to tell me the NEC requires a 200a meter box on a 100a residential service.


A power co. guy trying to tell an electrician something about the NEC?

:laughing:

How preposterously ironic.
:laughing:

Was this Sisson?:jester: just kidding Bob.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> any reason why a poco would try to tell me the NEC requires a 200a meter box on a 100a residential service. there is no requirement here from the poco. did i just get a DA tech? he doesn't have a code reference, instead he claims that is what he is told.


Depends on the situation Books....

Some UG's requiring 350kcmil or up URD can't land in a 100A meter, or some 100A meters don't have the side buss bar , etc

I've had to mount 200A meter/main combos , and replace the 200 with a 100 in the past

Milbank created it's own New England Meter book because our Yankee poco's can't get thier craniums outta our large intestines....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Is the service underground? Our POCO will not do a 100A UG, 200A is the smallest.


----------

